# Worst equipment purchases



## pcqypcqy (28/6/15)

In response to this great thread - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/86677-whats-the-best-addition-to-your-brewery/

What has been the worst addition?

I started with extract kits about 18 months ago, and started all grain about 5 months ago. I've bought some crap equipment that I've never really used properly, luckily nothing too expensive:


hand bottle capper - seriously, how do you use this without smashing bottles?
Sodium Metabisulfate
Freezers that aren't quite big enough for two fermenters at once (agonisingly close)

What about you guys?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/6/15)

Bought an esky that no matter what I did, could not get the drain pipe to seal against the wall, so the bloody thing always leaked when I did a mash


----------



## Adr_0 (28/6/15)

Heat belt.... very useful given I have only ever brewed in Brisbane or Gladstone.


----------



## neal32 (28/6/15)

Maybe the filter. I used it for a period but is a pain in the arse to setup, santize, uses 2 kegs and needs a good cleaning after use. Going to dust it off for the bo pils I'm brewing next and i'll do a filtered beer keg vs a gelatined keg and pending the outcome, there might be a 2nd hand MK2 craftbrewer filter in the for sale section.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/6/15)

One of those pump syphon thingoes. For the life of me I cant make it work, it would hideously oxygenate and destroy the carefull labored brew.
What is the trick? those dudes on youtube do it so easily! grrrrrrr


----------



## Diggs (28/6/15)

Adr_0 said:


> Heat belt.... very useful given I have only ever brewed in Brisbane or Gladstone.


I've just bought a digital thermometer that tracks high/lows, my fridge has ranged from 18-20 over the last few weeks. I don't we need heaters in Brissy!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/6/15)

Cheap eBay thermometers and keg king elements, i believe it would be safer and more economical to breathe on my kettle than use those piece of shit elements.


----------



## 2much2spend (28/6/15)

Ordering 1/2 cam locks from one HBS then buying more from a bulk buy on AHB only to find that they are different sizes, when when they are both '1/2in'. 
WTF!


----------



## Mardoo (28/6/15)

My mid-range Chinese pH meter. It's worked reasonably well, calibrating it every time I use it etc. But the constant care, calibration and electrode replacement have convinced me I'd rather use ColorpHast strips. Not a turd of a purchase, but not worth the effort for the same accuracy as the strips.


----------



## Kingy (28/6/15)

neal32 said:


> Maybe the filter. I used it for a period but is a pain in the arse to setup, santize, uses 2 kegs and needs a good cleaning after use. Going to dust it off for the bo pils I'm brewing next and i'll do a filtered beer keg vs a gelatined keg and pending the outcome, there might be a 2nd hand MK2 craftbrewer filter in the for sale section.


I used mine a few times many years ago and stopped after a few brews. What a pain in the ass it is.
When i was going through the shed a few months ago i came across it and decided to give it a whirl again. Done one batch and through it in the bin. Wasnt even keen on letting it go to another brewer lol.


----------



## kennek (28/6/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> One of those pump syphon thingoes. For the life of me I cant make it work, it would hideously oxygenate and destroy the carefull labored brew.
> What is the trick? those dudes on youtube do it so easily! grrrrrrr


Have always had problems with them sucking air down through from the outta tube then tiny bubbles heading up through the inner syphon hose. ( not sure if it's similar to your problem? )
But if I clamp a clothes peg or similar on syphon tubing to slow the flow rate it helps to eliminate the problem, just takes longer...


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/15)

Copper coil immersion chiller and a pond pump to recirculate ice water through it. Still sitting in the garage.

Beerbelly false bottom to make a lauter tun for a two vessel system. Fortunately somebody bought it off me but I took a $10 hit.

Oh and the raspberry pi. I think it's in the spare room.


----------



## welly2 (28/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> Copper coil immersion chiller and a pond pump to recirculate ice water through it. Still sitting in the garage.


My pond pump/ice water experiment during yesterday's brew day was the highlight of my brew day! Other than the tasty beer. First time I've gone from boil to pitch temperature in less than half an hour. I'm well pleased!


----------



## wambesi (28/6/15)

I must say I agree with the two previous messages on filter purchases, such a PITA for such little (IMO) usefulness.

Sold mine last week after sitting unused for two years.


----------



## DU99 (28/6/15)

bought one of these gadgets used once.a and couple of aquarium heaters and a heater belt. :icon_offtopic: someone should run in each state swap/sell
day,as they someone's trash is someone else's treasure.


----------



## lael (28/6/15)

Air pump aeration kit with stone. Easy to clog. Pain to use. Now I just pump out of the machine into the fermenter after chilling. Plenty of aeration.


----------



## Nizmoose (28/6/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> One of those pump syphon thingoes. For the life of me I cant make it work, it would hideously oxygenate and destroy the carefull labored brew.
> What is the trick? those dudes on youtube do it so easily! grrrrrrr


small hose that you have to boil the end of to fit on the siphon (much the same tightness as beer line on disconnect barbs. and for the inner tube letting in air: a really small amount of keg lube on the piston rubber seal will keep it doing its job


----------



## SBOB (28/6/15)

DU99 said:


> bought one of these gadgets used once.


i have one of these and think its great. Much faster than trying to funnel from one bottle to another


----------



## Mardoo (28/6/15)

lael said:


> Air pump aeration kit with stone. Easy to clog. Pain to use. Now I just pump out of the machine into the fermenter after chilling. Plenty of aeration.


FWIW I've had zero issues with my stone in the last two years using the Smurto method:

Never touch the stone. Store the stone and hose in Starsan (made up with distilled water so the pH stays low). When using, hook up hose to tank and turn O2 on while the stone is in the Starsan. Move to fermenter and aerate. With O2 still on return the stone to the Starsan. Turn O2 off, disconnect hose and make sure the hose and stone are submerged in the Starsan. Change the Starsan every month or so, depending on how often you use the stone.


----------



## lael (28/6/15)

Yeah, I was using the pump thing. I don't have oxygen


----------



## Mardoo (28/6/15)

Same principle. Replace "O2" with "air"


----------



## Camo6 (28/6/15)

If the stone blocks dip it in metho with your pump running.


----------



## earle (28/6/15)

SBOB said:


> i have one of these and think its great. Much faster than trying to funnel from one bottle to another


Yep, have worn one out, second one is getting on as well.


----------



## MaltyHops (28/6/15)

2much2spend said:


> Ordering 1/2 cam locks from one HBS then buying more from a bulk buy on AHB only to find that they are different sizes, when when they are both '1/2in'.
> WTF!


Yes, bit of a trap for the unwary - 1/2in is the through diameter only, actual connecting parts can vary - always bring along one from your supply when buying more to check they are compatible.




Mardoo said:


> FWIW I've had zero issues with my stone in the last two years using the Smurto method:
> 
> Never touch the stone. Store the stone and hose in Starsan (made up with distilled water so the pH stays low). When using, hook up hose to tank and turn O2 on while the stone is in the Starsan. Move to fermenter and aerate. With O2 still on return the stone to the Starsan. Turn O2 off, disconnect hose and make sure the hose and stone are submerged in the Starsan. Change the Starsan every month or so, depending on how often you use the stone.



If you want to, you can save on the 02 by using a CO2 source and y-splitter:







My procedure is to turn on CO2, dip into sanitiser, into wort, turn on O2, turn off CO2, aerate, turn on CO2, turn off 02, dip into sanitiser again to clean, remove and keep CO2 going for a bit to dry out air stone.


----------



## MaltyHops (28/6/15)

Camo6 said:


> If the stone blocks dip it in metho with your pump running.


Crikey! I thought this was a good idea and then thought pumping pure *O2* through metho with an airstone might be a bit risky? 





I think metho might still be a good way to unblock an airstone (esp if wort has gotten into the pores and dried up) but maybe shake off the metho and use CO2 to flush the stone? (and need to get rid of all metho before using in wort).


----------



## Camo6 (28/6/15)

That's why I said turn your pump on!

I suppose there would be a risk with O2 and a flammable liquid. Exercise caution!

I've only ever needed to do it with a new stone and used my air pump to blow through it. It had almost no flow so let it sit in the metho for 30 secs, turned the pump on and voila!

Now I just give it a spray with metho before turning on the o2 and immersing in starsan.


----------



## TheWiggman (28/6/15)

This book:


I brewed kits many moons ago. This book is responsible for thousands of dollars of equipment, fridges everywhere, countless hours on an online forum and a disregard for beers all my friends enjoyed. 
My wife is still regretting the Father's Day purchase.


----------



## lael (28/6/15)

TheWiggman said:


> This book:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooo... good book?


----------



## MaltyHops (28/6/15)

Camo6 said:


> That's why I said turn your pump on!


Ah yes, didn't quite register that - just saw the red and ran for it.

Still, worth warning for those who do use O2.


----------



## Cervantes (28/6/15)

Another vote for the filters.

I used to filter nearly all of my beers despite the hard work.......... Then I discovered Gelatin


----------



## Pogierob (28/6/15)

Counter Pressure bottle filler..

http://www.mybeershop.com.au/images/Accessories/counter%20pressure%20bottle%20filler%20zen.JPG


bloody waste of time, I'd rather drink uncarbonated beer than do this again.


----------



## GalBrew (29/6/15)

Definitely filter. Used it once, gathers dust now. I'd rather wait or use gelatine.


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/15)

Rob.P said:


> Counter Pressure bottle filler..
> 
> http://www.mybeershop.com.au/images/Accessories/counter%20pressure%20bottle%20filler%20zen.JPG
> 
> ...


They are very popular in Tasmania because you need three hands and two heads to operate one.


----------



## sponge (29/6/15)

I still have an unused filter sitting in the shed somewhere.

Anyone want to purchase it? :lol:


----------



## Weizguy (29/6/15)

kennek said:


> Have always had problems with them sucking air down through from the outta tube then tiny bubbles heading up through the inner syphon hose. ( not sure if it's similar to your problem? )
> But if I clamp a clothes peg or similar on syphon tubing to slow the flow rate it helps to eliminate the problem, just takes longer...


Looks like we all got one from the same batch. Time to look at a better option or newer siphon. I had a jiggle valve syphon that I used (only ever for beer), and it worked well. Not sure why I spent money on the auto siphon and persisted with it.



Nizmoose said:


> small hose that you have to boil the end of to fit on the siphon (much the same tightness as beer line on disconnect barbs. and for the inner tube letting in air: a really small amount of keg lube on the piston rubber seal will keep it doing its job


Negative, guy. Did not help at all with my siphon. YMMV. May have been old and perished before I bought it.

* Still not my worst purchase. Out of date kits should be thrown out by lhbs and not sold to unsuspecting and trusting customers.


----------



## QldKev (29/6/15)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Cheap eBay thermometers and keg king elements, i believe it would be safer and more economical to breathe on my kettle than use those piece of shit elements.


These 2 would be my worst ones too. I've had too many cheap thermometers over the years, and had 5 kk elements with zero remaining working.


----------



## yankinoz (29/6/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> One of those pump syphon thingoes. For the life of me I cant make it work, it would hideously oxygenate and destroy the carefull labored brew.
> What is the trick? those dudes on youtube do it so easily! grrrrrrr


Ditto.


----------



## Black n Tan (29/6/15)

Aquarium pumps to aerate my wort :angry: . First up I bought a small pump but no bubbles. Talked to the LHBS and they asked me if I had handled the diffusion stone, which I had, so gave me another. Still didn't work, so bought a bigger pump. Still didn't work. Cleaned the stone in metho, still didn't work. Turns out it just doesn't have the guts to go through a 0.22 micron filter. Now have an oxygen system  and two dusty but unused aquarium pumps.


----------



## dkaos (29/6/15)

Yeah the counter pressure bottle filler was damn useless, as was my brew filter! haha It's so good to see other people have had the same issues. I'm considering reusing the housing as a water filter now, as I ditched my other water filter a long time ago.


----------



## mckenry (29/6/15)

Blichmann beer gun. Messy, difficult to use and flat bottles. Some can do it, not me.
Brewbrite. Didnt make any difference to my beer. Probably I didnt need it, but still a dumb purchase.
Knock off John Guest fittings. Lost a few gas bottles.
Cheap beer/gas line. Didnt fit well into genuine John Guest or knock off fittings. More gas lost.
250mL flask
Spear for a 50L commercial keg - turned out it was the disconnect at fault, not the seal on the spear...

There would be more...


----------



## VP Brewing (29/6/15)

mckenry said:


> Blichmann beer gun. Messy, difficult to use and flat bottles. Some can do it, not me.


Amen!


----------



## GalBrew (29/6/15)

VP Brewing said:


> Amen!


Seriously, I just don't get the issues that people have with this thing. Just chill your bottles down, jack up your carbonation a touch beforehand and fill slowly. Works great. I always use it to bottle for comps and have never had any negative comments regarding carbonation levels.


----------



## michaeld16 (29/6/15)

GalBrew said:


> Seriously, I just don't get the issues that people have with this thing. Just chill your bottles down, jack up your carbonation a touch beforehand and fill slowly. Works great. I always use it to bottle for comps and have never had any negative comments regarding carbonation levels.


 +1


----------



## MaltyHops (29/6/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> * Still not my worst purchase. Out of date kits should be thrown out by lhbs and not sold to unsuspecting and trusting customers.


While it's still not the best to end up with old kits, they are good for making starters (obviously don't add the spent wort) so have their use.


----------



## Nizmoose (29/6/15)

MaltyHops said:


> While it's still not the best to end up with old kits, they are good for making starters (obviously don't add the spent wort) so have their use.


True but LHBS's shouldnt be selling them as good kits, they should be discounted and clearly labelled as past their use by date


----------



## Yob (29/6/15)

those screw type disconnects with the push in connector.. worst buy ever, recently swapped them all out for Barb ones and I'm much happier


----------



## Blind Dog (29/6/15)

pin lock kegs. Saved $15 a keg and then spent $40 (plus new disconnects) on each to convert to ball locks with prv lids. Could just about have bought band new Chinese ball locks for that

cheap gas manifolds for the keezer

and probably the filter, although I'm still stubbornly optimistic that one day I'll get it to work


----------



## mckenry (29/6/15)

GalBrew said:


> Seriously, I just don't get the issues that people have with this thing. Just chill your bottles down, *jack up your carbonation a touch beforehand and fill slowly.* Works great. I always use it to bottle for comps and have never had any negative comments regarding carbonation levels.


This is the problem. 'a touch', 'beforehand' and 'slowly' are all subjective variables.
I fucked the blichmann off and bought a font mounted one that grabs the bottle. Now, this puppy works.
.


----------



## GalBrew (29/6/15)

Ok, I put my bottles in the freezer for 2 hours before filling. I up my regulator pressure by 4 PSI for 3-4 days before bottling. I then bottle the beer at 4PSI and cap on foam, so I am left with 1/2 inch of headspace.


----------



## Rocker1986 (29/6/15)

At one point I probably would have said a 1 litre flask. However, while I don't use it for yeast starters anymore, it has found a use as a container to drain wort from the kettle into for checking pre and post boil SG measurements. Otherwise, Brewbrite is probably up there, it hasn't done much aside from encourage precipitation of trub post boil, but I also don't think I've been using enough of it in each batch. Will experiment further with that. All in all I think the one thing I have purchased and rarely used is a hop bag. I used it in one boil back in my extract days, and for dry hopping once, and since then it's just sat there doing nothing. It worked fine but is just a pain in the arse to clean out.


----------



## Phoney (29/6/15)

Yob said:


> those screw type disconnects with the push in connector.. worst buy ever, recently swapped them all out for Barb ones and I'm much happier


What you mean John Guest disconnects? Seriously?

I find the barbs a mega PITA to put on (especially 5mm ID), if you don't squeeze the o ring tight enough they leak, and if you kink the line close to the barb it can tear a split into the line. JG = plug and play


----------



## drsmurto (29/6/15)

Mardoo said:


> FWIW I've had zero issues with my stone in the last two years using the Smurto method:
> 
> Never touch the stone. Store the stone and hose in Starsan (made up with distilled water so the pH stays low). When using, hook up hose to tank and turn O2 on while the stone is in the Starsan. Move to fermenter and aerate. With O2 still on return the stone to the Starsan. Turn O2 off, disconnect hose and make sure the hose and stone are submerged in the Starsan. Change the Starsan every month or so, depending on how often you use the stone.


Not sure how that came to be named after me, assuming there isn't another Smurto around the place.

My rules.
Rule #1 - Never touch the air stone with your hands.
Rule # 2 - Never put the stone in a liquid without gas running through it.

My method
Turn O2 cylinder on until I can hear gas coming out. Drop in bucket of starsan to sanitise and adjust flow making sure the hose gets a thorough starsan rinse too. Drop in wort and adjust flow so that bubbles are only just breaking the surface. After set time remove from wort and drop in to a bucket of water then in to the starsan and then wipe clean with a cloth. Turn O2 off, wrap airstone in cling film.

Worst equipment purchases for me were the March pump which I sold without ever using and a hop rocket which I used once before selling. Gravity still works as does a whirlpool addition.


----------



## 5150 (29/6/15)

For me it would have to be the cheap over the side elements from China. A bunch of them blew and they also used to make the keggle very tingly if you touched it, very unpleasant.


----------



## Yob (29/6/15)

Phoney said:


> What you mean John Guest disconnects? Seriously?
> 
> I find the barbs a mega PITA to put on (especially 5mm ID), if you don't squeeze the o ring tight enough they leak, and if you kink the line close to the barb it can tear a split into the line. JG = plug and play


Never played with the JG, much inferior the ones I had it would seem.


----------



## GalBrew (29/6/15)

Phoney said:


> JG = plug and play


JG = Tool of the Devil!! :angry2:


----------



## mckenry (29/6/15)

GalBrew said:


> Ok, I put my bottles in the freezer for 2 hours before filling. I up my regulator pressure by 4 PSI for 3-4 days before bottling. I then bottle the beer at 4PSI and cap on foam, so I am left with 1/2 inch of headspace.


Thanks Galbrew,
I wasnt aiming at you in particular when I said variables. All those numbers work for you, with your original pressure +4, your line length, bottling pressure etc.
I originally said some can get it to work (that would be you amongst others) but I cant. I tried for a long time. Upping by 20% for 2 days, 50% for 1 day rah rah rah. Any tips I could find, I would try. I was never happy with the result. Then I had over gassed kegs at the end. It just doesnt seem right. Having 6 kegs off the one bottle probably didnt help, but I just couldnt get the carb right in the bottle.
In the end, when I bought the font mounted one, I was no longer looking to smash shit up in anger, when trying to CPB fill. All calm again.

What do you do with your overgassed beer after you've had +4psi on it for 3-4 days?

Edit - So anyway, I might be a moron, but for me, this was a shit purchase.


----------



## GalBrew (29/6/15)

No worries, just thought you were right and I should put some more detail to it. I agree that it is a pain in the ass to set up and use, I also have 6 kegs of the one bottle so it get very cramped in there. Once I had bottled, I just dropped the reg down to normal carbing pressure (12ish PSI for me) and pull the PRVs on all my kegs to let the gas out. I would do this once a day over the next week and found that it goes back to normal pretty easily.

I think the most important part is to get the bottles as cold as possible and to fill them as slowly as you can so you can keep as much CO2 in solution as possible.


----------



## superstock (29/6/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> One of those pump syphon thingoes. For the life of me I cant make it work, it would hideously oxygenate and destroy the carefull labored brew.
> What is the trick? those dudes on youtube do it so easily! grrrrrrr





kennek said:


> Have always had problems with them sucking air down through from the outta tube then tiny bubbles heading up through the inner syphon hose. ( not sure if it's similar to your problem? )
> But if I clamp a clothes peg or similar on syphon tubing to slow the flow rate it helps to eliminate the problem, just takes longer...


Are you sure it is sucking air? Or is CO2 coming out of solution at the joint due to the difference in inside diameter? If slowing the flow helps this is what I would suspect.


----------



## kennek (29/6/15)

superstock said:


> Are you sure it is sucking air? Or is CO2 coming out of solution at the joint due to the difference in inside diameter? If slowing the flow helps this is what I would suspect.


Yes pretty sure. Wort level drops (inside outter tube) and doen't stay at same level as wort in fermenter. Once it drops all the way to the seal (end of inner syphon tube) it starts sucking air.
May try some lube on the seal or even a jiggler as suggested in some earlier posts.


----------



## sponge (30/6/15)

mckenry said:


> Knock off John Guest fittings. Lost a few gas bottles.


Cheap keg QDs would be another for me. Lost 3 gas bottles to different disconnects failing. Replaced with genuine Cornelius QDs and regretting not having spent the extra money from the start..


----------



## superstock (30/6/15)

kennek said:


> Yes pretty sure. Wort level drops (inside outter tube) and doen't stay at same level as wort in fermenter. Once it drops all the way to the seal (end of inner syphon tube) it starts sucking air.
> May try some lube on the seal or even a jiggler as suggested in some earlier posts.


Shoudn't be any wort in outer tube at all


----------



## pcqypcqy (30/6/15)

Bribie G said:


> Copper coil immersion chiller and a pond pump to recirculate ice water through it. Still sitting in the garage.
> 
> Beerbelly false bottom to make a lauter tun for a two vessel system. Fortunately somebody bought it off me but I took a $10 hit.
> 
> Oh and the raspberry pi. I think it's in the spare room.


Hi Bribie, interested in finding out why you don't like the immersion chiller? I just finally bought a coil of copper to make one, still in the packet though so I can always take back if you convince me


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/6/15)

> Are you sure it is sucking air? Or is CO2 coming out of solution at the joint due to the difference in inside diameter? If slowing the flow helps this is what I would suspect.


I just cant get that pump syphon to syphon at all without violently pumping it about 10 times disturbing and aerating. Only tested it on water and nearly (violently) through it across the room haha. No instructions came with it either. I usually nut things out well so maybe mine is just faulty.


----------



## mckenry (30/6/15)

pcqypcqy said:


> Hi Bribie, interested in finding out why you don't like the immersion chiller? I just finally bought a coil of copper to make one, still in the packet though so I can always take back if you convince me


I'd imagine because he's an advocate of no-chill.


----------



## Nizmoose (30/6/15)

pcqypcqy said:


> Hi Bribie, interested in finding out why you don't like the immersion chiller? I just finally bought a coil of copper to make one, still in the packet though so I can always take back if you convince me


If it's any help conversely my immersion chiller is possibly the best thing I've ever bought for the brewery, I don't like the idea of no chilling for several reasons including handling hot wort, adjusting hop additions and buying cubes over buckets (all personal preference stuff) and an immersion chiller kicks the shit out of trying to use an ice bath, I went the stainless steel chiller option and love it


----------



## yum beer (30/6/15)

Nizmoose said:


> If it's any help conversely my immersion chiller is possibly the best thing I've ever bought for the brewery, I don't like the idea of no chilling for several reasons including handling hot wort, adjusting hop additions and buying cubes over buckets (all personal preference stuff) and an immersion chiller kicks the shit out of trying to use an ice bath, I went the stainless steel chiller option and love it


Immersion chiller, maybe the best equipment purchase in the my brewery...worth every cent and gram of effort.


----------



## Hpal (30/6/15)

Wort Refractometer. Never accurate so don't trust it anymore


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/6/15)

That's unfortunate on the refractometer. When I calibrate mine and dab a drop on it from the Hydrometer it is the same reading. So I take that as accurate. Two readings the same are better than , lots, of variables


----------



## Black n Tan (30/6/15)

Hpal said:


> Wort Refractometer. Never accurate so don't trust it anymore


I was about to give mine away but have recently changed the way I use and find it much more reliable (I think I will keep it). Firstly take the sample with a syringe/pipette or similar and let it cool in there before dripping onto the refractometer (only takes a few minutes): this will avoid evaporation affecting the result. Secondly i found it best to make the sample before adding kettle finings as the clumps stuff up the reading.


----------



## enoch (30/6/15)

Counter pressure bottle filler, Filter, a bruheat (or electrim) boiler. A lot of other things over the years.


----------



## Mozz (1/7/15)

Bribie G said:


> Copper coil immersion chiller and a pond pump to recirculate ice water through it. Still sitting in the


Mine works a treat. I need 10kg of ice in the esky with the aquarium pump to recirc. After 45L boil I run the normal hose through for 1/2 hour to get most the heat out then switch to the ice bath. Pitch at 18C. Max I get down to with Hose is 30+ C. Otherwise I'd have to use heaps of ice water from the fridge into the wort. Too paranoid about an infection.

Worst buy- one of those PET bottle counter pressure filler. Tried it once and went WTF. Just use a couple of growlers now.


----------



## pcqypcqy (13/10/16)

Just been reading through this old thread. Anyone got anything to add?


----------



## Rocker1986 (13/10/16)

There hasn't really been anything I've bought that is no longer in use in some form in my brewery, with the exception of a hop bag that I bought back in my extract days. I wouldn't really call that a "worst purchase" though. One thing that I did buy that was an immediate failure was a small pond pump for pumping chilled/ice water through my flooded font. It took 400 years to get here, and when it did I took it out of the box, put it in the water, turned on the power and it fucked itself in about 2 seconds. Took it apart and found that the wheel/fan thingy wouldn't start spinning unless it was helped. Useless. Then the arsewipes wanted a positive feedback rating, piss off! :lol:

Went and got a bilge pump from Whitworths (no affil.. yadda yadda) after that and it's been working well ever since.


----------



## damoninja (13/10/16)

I've not had anything that's been bad or a waste of money...

Maybe if I had to choose the worst piece/s of brewing equipment I've ever bought probably the el cheapo Chinese ebay stainless steel 1/2" fittings, they're handy to have a few sitting around for various things like testing configurations etc but generally low quality.


----------



## billygoat (13/10/16)

Beer filter.
Used it a few times, found it a pain in the arse.
It hasn't been used for about 4 years and just takes up room in the cupboard.
If I want to make a beer crystal clear I use Gelatine.


----------



## A.B. (13/10/16)

Bought a boiler from fleabay for my sparging, it was hopelessly exaggerated as to its volume, the seller swapped it for a bigger one, whose thermostat overshoots temps by 20degrees...


----------



## neal32 (13/10/16)

I'll come to the defence of the filter.

Firstly for all the people hating on it. I hear you and understand as I experienced all the issues and until recently mine was gathering dust, I hated it. It was clunky, leaky and I suspected was oxygenating my brews. I went to gelatin and although good, it's not perfect and IMO is not as clear as filtering (disagree with me if you want, I don't care. I've done both and know which one I prefer). However don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. I now use a kegmenter and ferment under pressure for the entirety or the last portion of the ferment. Now I counter-pressure fill my serving kegs (using Thirsty Boys method detailed on one of the yank brewing forums) via the filter all under co2. It's so easy, effective and oh so cool.

Perfectly carbonated, filtered beer in the kegs without ever seeing oxygen until it's in my glass. Pretty chuffed. Thanks Thirsty boy if you're still around/reading this. That and QldKevs whirlpool technique have been the best things I've picked up process wise from the forum.

Also I love my kegmenter. I thought I would use my glass carboys forever and had no reason to change, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## Coodgee (13/10/16)

I filter most of my beers. it's not too hard really. I like the result.


----------



## JDW81 (13/10/16)

Stuff to build a keezer collar, 3 days before the freezer blew up.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/10/16)

Plus 1 for buying a heat pad whilst living in a hot climate (goose!).

Pumped out a bunch of evil fusels on the first batch, went in the cupboard never to used again.


----------



## rude (13/10/16)

JDW81 said:


> Stuff to build a keezer collar, 3 days before the freezer blew up.


No way
Did you use it on another freezer


----------



## droid (13/10/16)

stupid ******* KK mini co2 regulator and filler thing - broke before I dispensed a beer, now it's in pieces


----------



## petesbrew (13/10/16)

One of those shitty hydrometers from Big W that only go up to 1040.
Yeah, right. 1040. Cos no beer ever went above 1040 right? 

The only time it's useful is when I break a proper hydrometer.


----------



## SBOB (13/10/16)

petesbrew said:


> One of those shitty hydrometers from Big W that only go up to 1040.
> Yeah, right. 1040. Cos no beer ever went above 1040 right?
> 
> The only time it's useful is when I break a proper hydrometer.


or for FG readings


----------



## Yob (13/10/16)

Bottle capper.. Glad to be rid of it


----------



## petesbrew (13/10/16)

petesbrew said:


> One of those shitty hydrometers from Big W that only go up to 1040.
> Yeah, right. 1040. Cos no beer ever went above 1040 right?
> 
> The only time it's useful is when I break a proper hydrometer.





SBOB said:


> or for FG readings


Oh yeah, I forgot to add, only FG readings.
Amazing this little bugger has never broken in all these years...


----------



## technobabble66 (13/10/16)

Yob said:


> Bottle capper.. Glad to be rid of it


SUCH a keg snob!
[emoji12][emoji1]


----------



## Yob (13/10/16)

If you don't want your mini kegs, my birthday is coming up Stu


----------



## technobabble66 (14/10/16)

Haha. Nah, it's ok, s'pose I'll keep em. Everything has its place, etc [emoji41]

I'll try to remember to bring you a nice lager for your bday [emoji12]


----------



## Brownsworthy (14/10/16)

Bought a commercial fridge for $500 off Gumtree, forgot to ask for them to put it on for a while before I got there. When I rocked up I asked them to put it on lights worked compressor worked so I grabbed it got it home and it wasn't cooling got a fridge mechanic to have a look and it had lost its gas and the compressor was on the way out.

Was going to grab a ss brewtech mash tun though, because I'm a tight arse, got a cooler style one been dealing with leaks ever since.


----------



## fraser_john (14/10/16)

Feel like since I brewed a few FWK's that all my all grain gear seems a waste, FWKs are just so damn easy and the quality is as good as anything I can do, though, much less variable of course. G&G FWK less than $40 when on sale, which though more expensive than I can make it for, saves me hours in the brew house.


----------



## Mattrox (14/10/16)

Stainless plumbing fittings and false bottom to convert a Crown urn into a brewery........ 

Because SWMBO went and bought a grainfather when i asked for the urn.

I guess I can use some of the plumbing stuff to convert a Big W stock pot into a sparge water heater.


----------



## Mattrox (14/10/16)

petesbrew said:


> One of those shitty hydrometers from Big W that only go up to 1040.
> Yeah, right. 1040. Cos no beer ever went above 1040 right?
> 
> The only time it's useful is when I break a proper hydrometer.


I thought the same when I got it put the box and never used it.......



...... until the dog chewed the plastic one that came with the kit and I had a brew in the fridge I was waiting for FG.


----------



## pcqypcqy (17/10/16)

Mattrox said:


> Stainless plumbing fittings and false bottom to convert a Crown urn into a brewery........
> 
> Because SWMBO went and bought a grainfather when i asked for the urn.
> 
> I guess I can use some of the plumbing stuff to convert a Big W stock pot into a sparge water heater.


Not the worst problem to have...


----------



## damoninja (17/10/16)

petesbrew said:


> One of those shitty hydrometers from Big W that only go up to 1040.
> Yeah, right. 1040. Cos no beer ever went above 1040 right?


Semi useful for FG as you can get better resolution out of it


----------



## wynnum1 (17/10/16)

damoninja said:


> Semi useful for FG as you can get better resolution out of it


You could water down the hot wort with cold water and do a calculation to workout what the original gravity was that could also help with the wort being to hot


----------



## Stouter (17/10/16)

Geez, after reading some of this stuff I feel much better about spending $2.85 on that hop sock yesterday only to find it already had two big holes in the material.
Yay to 1st world problems eh?!


----------



## Weizguy (17/10/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Plus 1 for buying a heat pad whilst living in a hot climate (goose!).
> 
> Pumped out a bunch of evil fusels on the first batch, went in the cupboard never to used again.


Heat pads just need judicious use. I use one to heat the air in the fridge/ insulated brew box, in conjunction with a temp controller and probe.
The heat pad should not be in direct contact with the fermentor, for best control, so I just sit mine on another shelf or lean against the wall beside the fermentor.


----------



## JDW81 (17/10/16)

rude said:


> No way
> Did you use it on another freezer


Not yet, as I'd already built the collar then the freezer s#^t itself :angry:

I'm actually looking at moving soon, and Mrs JD wants a new fridge, so I've put dibs on the old one for the kegs.


----------



## GABBA110360 (17/10/16)

cheap 70 dollar stirplate didnt last long


----------



## bjbear77 (18/10/16)

Keg King plastic forward seal taps.

Don't waste your money folks


----------



## sp0rk (18/10/16)

Keg King c02 manifold (mine leaked and the ball valves were made of cheese)
Keg King ball lock disconnects (leaked)
Keg King elements (BANG!)


----------



## Coodgee (18/10/16)

Cheap pH meter. Was reading way too low resulting in me adding baking soda to a mash that was probably right in the zone. Ended up with the first case of astringency for a long time


----------

